# (grand/bien) mal en prendre à qqn, mal lui en prend, mal leur en a pris, etc.



## tamarisk

Hi everybody!

This is part of a sentance talking about owls and sparrows who adapted to living in trees that had been cut down. It's saying that the owls adapted well to the new situation, and so did the sparrows, but: "bien mal leur en a pris" Because the owls then ate all the sparrows.

So it means that the sparrows were unwise to have adapted well, or unfortunately for them... Something like that ????

Firstly, am I understanding the meaning right, secondly - what would be a good way of saying it in English?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Durandal

The closest translation I can find for "bien mal leur en a pris" is "_it was very unlucky for them to do so_".
So your translation is quite good. Sorry for the sparrows, but I hope it helps you.


----------



## tamarisk

thankyou for confirming the meaning!

I'm going to go with: 
"it was very unlucky for them to have adapated so well"

Tamarisk


----------



## Monks

"Les piétons viennent perturber les autres usages lorsqu’ils quittent les trottoirs pour traverser - *mal leur en prend* - les voies de circulation et se rendre de l’autre côté de la rue"

From the context, I am guessing that this means something like "at their own risk" but I don't think that's quite right.  Any better suggestions out there?

Many thanks!


----------



## ZenZen

Bonjour Monks,
Je viens de m'inscrire sur le site.
L'expression "mal leur en prend" annonce qu'il leur est arrivé quelque chose comme, par exemple "mal leur en prend ou mal leur en a pris" l'un d'eux a glissé et s'est fait heurter par une voiture.
Le sens va dans l'annonce de quelque chose qui arrive ou est arrivé, plutôt que "at their own risk" qui signifie seulent "à leurs risques et périls".
Tu écris des livres ou des articles ?
Belle journée
ZenZen


----------



## Austin Pal

It means that they're wrong to do so, considering the consequences of such an action, but it's mostly used with the past tense _("Bien mal lui en prit.")._


----------



## harrythelm

It seems to me that the irony favors the pedestrians, although without more context it is hard to say. That interpretation would authorize your initial translation or, carrying the irony even farther, give something like: "reckless devils that they are" "should they so recklessly venture forth" "and woe unto them if they do"


----------



## Monks

Merci à toutes et tous pour vos réponses!

I think you've got it right harrythelm. The orginal author would definitely favour the pedestrians over the cars.
Zen Zen: Je traduis un article (écrit par un collègue) du français à l'anglais.
[…]

Cheers!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Mal lui en prit_ is a colloquial expression whose meaning is _it was a bad idea_, i.e. whose outcome was not favourable.
Here it is used in a present tense - _prend_ - for _concordance des temps'_ sake.
Maybe _wrong move!_ could fit?


----------



## mes6

Je ne connais pas cette phrase.  Auriez-vous une traduction ou une explication à proposer?  Merci. 

Cela vient du site "Viedemerde.fr"

"Aujourd'hui, j'aperçois une petite vieille qui peine à pousser une lourde porte d'entrée. Plein de compassion, je décide pour l'aider de tirer violemment sur la porte dans le sens inverse. Mal m'en a pris : la porte lui servait également d'appui, et elle s'est effondrée sur le sol. VDM"


----------



## Missrapunzel

What a bad idea I had.


----------



## snrepucci

Hi.  I am translating an article about how optimistic Americans are.  It contains the following sentence:

"Mal en prend a ceux qui relativisent."

It heads up a paragraph about Barack Obama being criticized for saying that American students need to come up to international standards.  I am understanding something like "Woe be to them who make comparisons."  Except I feel like "woe be" is very old-fashioned compared to the French expression?  Any other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Barsac

Mal en prend is also an old-fashioned french expression. You could translate the real meaning and drop the "decorative" writing. 
Those who relativize (?) are not favorably listened to ?
My dico (dictionary) says :
relativiser un problème : to put a problem into perspective.


----------



## Quaeitur

You could also use_ *Better not be* one of those who try and put_ ...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Voici une phrase tirée d'un article dans _L'actualité _: « Mal lui en prendrait, d’ailleurs, car on peut croire qu’il serait congédié de la direction de son ministère sur-le-champ, voire du cabinet fédéral. » (voir l'article ici) L'expression que donne le dictionnaire Collins Robert est : « mal lui en a pris ! » "he's had cause to regret it!" Ici peut-on traduire "He would have cause to regret it..." ? La phrase précédente est : « À ce titre, on ne l’imagine pas se rendre à la Chambre de commerce de Québec afin de prononcer un discours pour dénoncer les sables bitumineux de l’Alberta ou pour taxer le gouvernement de cette province de laxisme environnemental. » Y a-t-il de meilleures traductions en anglais ? Vos idées sont les bienvenues.


----------



## Cold_Sweat

« Mal lui en a pris » signifie _avoir eu tort d'agir (de cette façon), au vu des conséquences_.

Pour « Mal lui en prendrait », "he would have cause to regret it" me semble bien ; en écrivant :
_"He would regret it / __He would be wrong (to do so) / __He would be in the wrong"_
on perd probablement un peu du sens de l'expression française, même si ça reste parfaitement compréhensible.

À noter que l'expression inverse existe aussi, « bien lui en a pris », ainsi que l'expression au sens renforcé, « bien mal lui en a pris » ("bien" au sens de "très", comme dans "je me suis bien fait mal").


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Cold Sweat. J'aurais dû préciser que des définitions en français me plairaient aussi bien que celles en anglais, sinon plus. Je ne connaissais pas ces autres expressions. Je te suis reconnaissant.


----------



## Cold_Sweat

Salut Charlie. Voici une définition que donne le Centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales :

_Mal lui en prit._ Les conséquences furent fâcheuses pour lui.

Je suppose qu'on pourrait définir "_Bien lui en prit_" par "Les conséquences furent heureuses pour lui."

De même, _Bien mal lui en prit = _Les conséquences furent très fâcheuses pour lui.

Cela devrait aussi te permettre de trouver d'autres moyens de traduire en anglais (_the outcome would be unfortunate?_).


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

J'ai trouvé ceci, sur un site bilingue :


> Dites-moi quand vous m'avez entendu dire que j'abolirais la TPS. *Mal lui en prit* car c'est exactement ce qu'elle a fait.
> 
> Tell me when you heard me say that I would scrap the GST''. *Much to his chagrin* she did exactly that.


 Alors, est-ce que : _It would be much to his chargrin?_ aurait du sens, en anglais? Ou alors : _He would suffer the consequences? _

Si ni l'une ni l'autre ne convient, je te prie de ne pas rire trop fort.


----------



## janpol

pour moi "mal lui a pris de faire ça" signifie *"il a eu tort de faire ça"* (c'est une chose que je peux dire car je sais que les conséquences ont été désastreuses) et non pas "les conséquences ont été désastreuses"


----------



## Nicomon

Oui mais si c'est au conditionnel _mal lui en prendrait, _dans le contexte ce ce fil, crois-tu janpol que : _He would suffer the consequences_ pourrait convenir? 

Ou peut-être : _It would be to his disadvantage/detriment?_


----------



## janpol

Je pense qu'"*il aurait tort de faire ça"* (car j'ai la conviction que les conséquences seraient négatives et qu'il regretterait de l'avoir fait.)

imaginons que X a parié une grosse somme et que je ne connaisse pas encore le résultat de ce pari, je dis "je ne sais pas si bien ou mal lui a pris de parier cette somme" = "je ne sais pas si X a eu raison ou tort de...."
Il n'est pas question des conséquences.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Autres idées pour expliquer _mal lui en prendrait _: 
_Il aurait tort de le faire
Ce serait une mauvaise idée de sa part s'il le faisait/s'il se risquait à le faire
Il serait fort mal inspiré s'il s'y risquait
_


----------



## Charlie Parker

In this case, Nico, I think "much to his chagrin" works. It sounds like something I would say, but I still think that "have cause to regret" is a better translation. He had cause to regret having challenged her to tell him when he had said he would scrap the GST because she did precisely that.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour Charlie, je précise que cette expression (même si je la connais bien) me semble assez littéraire. En tout cas, ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais dans ma vie quotidienne.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Grop. L'auteure est journaliste bilingue. Elle écrit des éditoriaux dans le journal anglais _The Toronto Star _ainsi que le magazine québécois _L'actualité. _J'aime bien ses articles, mais je trouve ses phrases longues et un peu difficiles à comprendre. Je crois que son style est très littéraire.


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> Je pense qu'"*il aurait tort de faire ça"* (car j'ai la conviction que les conséquences seraient négatives et qu'il regretterait de l'avoir fait.) Il n'est pas question des conséquences.


 Merci janpol. 

J'avoue ne pas utiliser l'expression tous les jours. J'ai mal interprété l'extrait du CNRTL que Cold_Sweat a mis plus haut. 



> _Mal lui en prit._ Les conséquences furent fâcheuses pour lui. _Les calomniateurs n'étaient pas d'accord sur la somme. _


 J'ai cru que l'expression soulignée était la définition.   Ce qui donnerait au conditionnel : les conséquences seraient /pourraient être fâcheuses pour lui.

Charlie, je ne nie pas que la solution du R&C soit correcte. Je croyais que tu voulais d'autres idées. 

Après la lecture de ton post # 9, il me vient :

_- It wouldn't be wise of him. _


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Much to his annoyance?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Bien sûr je veux toujours le plus d'idées possible. Je suis d'accord avec ta traduction. Autre idée : "It would be most unwise of him"


----------



## Nicomon

Le Robert & Collins donne cet autre exemple :

- _mal m'en a pris de sortir = going out was a grave mistake (on my part)_

Ce qui pourrait donner au conditionnel : _It would be a grave mistake on his part._

Je trouve plus simple de dire en français : _Ça ne serait (vraiment) pas une bonne idée. _

Dans ce fil, j'aime l'idée de JDS : "wrong move!" - et cet *autre fil* (espagnol français - voir la réponse de Lezert)

EDIT:
J'ai oublié de te remercier, David, pour la suggestion/correction : _It would be most unwise of him. _

Entre temps, j'ai trouvé d'autres exemples bilingues, qui montrent que les solutions varient avec le contexte. 

Le début du premier exemple est à mon avis un peu bancal - et je ne suis pas certaine que la traduction "would be hurt" soit correcte - mais l'expression a été employée (peut-être à mauvais escient?) dans le sens de ... conséquences. 

Le troisième exemple est copié du Larousse en ligne.


> - D'après le témoignage de l'appelant, il croyait que *mal lui en prendrait* s'il refusait de faire l'appel ou s'il tentait de s'enfuir avant de sauter dans la voiture.
> - The Appellant testified that he believed *he would be hurt* if he refused to make the telephone call or if he attempted to run before getting back into the car.
> 
> - Ayant laissé son portefeuille à la maison, il a décidé sous l’impulsion du moment de donner un faux nom – Marcel – au policier. *Mal lui en prit*, car donner un faux nom à un policier représente une entrave.
> - Having left his wallet at home, he decided under a moment’s impulse to give a false name – Marcel – to the police officer. *This was not a good idea*, since giving a false name obstructs the work of a police officer.
> 
> - il *est rentré chez lui et **bien/mal lui en a pris*
> - he went home and it was *just as well he did*/*but he'd have done better to stay where he was *


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Nico. These examples are most interesting. As for the first, I would need a bit more context to be absolutely sure, but "he would be hurt" does not seem right to me. Certainly not in a literal, physical sense, otherwise the French text would have expressed that. I would translate that as: "According to the testimony of the Appellant, he believed it would be a mistake to refuse to make the call or to attempt to run before..." Or perhaps: "...he believed he would regret it if he..." I could be wrong.

The second translation seems right except for "under a moment's impulse" which is a literal translation of the French. A more idiomatic expression would be "on the spur of the moment."

The third example is good. I might also say: "he went home, and it's a good thing he did/and that was a big mistake" or "...and he had cause to regret it." 

I speak as though I know what I'm talking about, but all my ideas are very tentative. I'm not a translator, so I can't speak with authority. You're a genius with the computer, Nico. I should try to find bilingual sites more often. It's a great strategy.


----------



## Grop

Charlie Parker said:


> As for the first, I would need a bit more context to be absolutely sure, but "he would be hurt" does not seem right to me. Certainly not in a literal, physical sense, otherwise the French text would have expressed that. I would translate that as: "According to the testimony of the Appellant, he believed it would be a mistake to refuse to make the call or to attempt to run before..." Or perhaps: "...he believed he would regret it if he..." I could be wrong.



Je suis d'accord, rien ne suggère explicitement de la violence, mais je suppose qu'on la devinerait avec plus de contexte.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors pour les curieux...

Le premier exemple est tiré de *ce site*. 

Résumé de la cause : 


> *23815LAWRENCE HIBBERT v. HER MAJESTY THE QUEEN*
> *The Appellant and Fitzroy Cohen, were familiar with Mark Bailey, a street-level drug dealer. In 1990, Cohen robbed Bailey of a knife and some crack-cocaine. Subsequent to the robbery, Cohen was aware that Bailey wanted to confront him.*
> 
> *L'appelant et Fitzroy Cohen connaissaient Mark Bailey, qui faisait le trafic de stupéfiants «dans la rue». En 1990, Cohen a volé à Bailey un couteau et du crack. À la suite du vol, Cohen savait que Bailey tenait à ce qu'ils s'affrontent.*


 En seconde lecture, je crois que le texte a été traduit de l'anglais au français, et que "he would be hurt" est correct. 

Il me semble en fin de compte que c’est « mal lui en prendrait » qui a été employé à mauvais escient, parce que ça fait « chic ». 
D'une part... le registre n'est plus le même. 

À la québécoise, j'aurais dit (mais pas écrit) : 
_- Selon son (propre) témoignage, l'appelant pensait qu'il allait /avait peur de « manger une volée » si... _


----------



## Longlord

Contexte: pendant un monologue de longue durée.

Parfois je me forçais par politesse, à feindre une réaction, comme:
-Qui est Marie-Rose?
*Mal m'en prenait.* C. s'exaspérait.
-Je t'ai déjà raconté mille fois!

Que veux dire "Mal m'en prenait." dans ce contexte?
Quelle est l'expression française origionale?  S'en prendre mal(??)
Who can give me a precise / idiomatic English translation?

My own go at it: Taking it with disdain. / Taking it with disgust. / Taking it amiss.

Are there other examples of the use of this phrase?

Merci d'avance
Longlord


----------



## Viobi

I ha no proper translation to suggest, the idea is "I shouldn't have".


----------



## USMeg

There was an American comedian in the 70's (Flip Wilson) who used to say, "The devil made me do it!"


----------



## Longlord

Excellent suggestion USMeg, now it makes sense.

Can someone give more examples of use of this expression?


----------



## USMeg

http://dictionary.reverso.net/french-english/collaborative/235868/mal m'en a pris

This says "It was the wrong move." But I like mine better.


----------



## Viobi

Il a déposé une réclamation auprès du fisc pour 500€qu'on lui demandait à tort. *Mal lui en a pris*, il a eu un contrôle et un redressement de 40000€!


----------



## Andou

Hi everyone,

Is there any English idom for the French sentence: Bien mal m'en a pris?

"J'ai appris à jouer au poker grace à mon mari. Bien mal m'en a pris, j'ai perdu toutes mes economies!"

I learnt how to play poker thanks to my husband. *Poor me*, I lost all my savings"

Other ideas I have:
- "Too bad for me" (I would like something a little more formal)


Thanks,
Andou


----------



## Giordano Bruno

"Unfortunately for me", "So much the worse for me"


----------



## franc 91

something I should never have done - (suggestion)


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Hi,

I am just clueless as how to translate this in English, (preferably AE)...

*Grand mal lui en a pris*. (= He couldn't have done worse????)

Is there any set expression to translate this one???

The wording is also very peculiar in the French idiom. Sounds like Old French....

Thanks for your help.


----------



## YvDa

Cilquiestsuens said:


> (= He couldn't have done worse????)



I would like to nuance this if I may. This concept is more "It was a bad idea to do what he did, as there were evil consequences".


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

[…]
I have found this example online:


> _Mal lui_ en a _pris_, il s'est aventuré en mer le jour de la _grande_ tempête et n'est jamais revenu !



Elsewhere, I have also found an online translation, which says: *it was the wrong thing to do* or *it was the wrong move*.

Does this work?   It might be a closer shot, but I still feel the idea and the overall feel of that expression is not completely rendered.

I am sure there must be some set expression close enough to the French one.  

Any idea?


----------



## YvDa

I looked up Linguee and saw no convincing translation, as if there was no corresponding set expression.

Anyway, you could consider "Much to his chagrin/annoyance/dismay/embarrassment/disappointment".


----------



## AnnieF

The closest 'set' expressions I can think of in BE would be "unluckily for him" or "unfortunately for him".


----------



## YvDa

@AnnieF: would "Woe to him" have any relevance here ?


----------



## AnnieF

"Woe to him" isn't a common expression in BE in this context ...

The opposite of the French "mal lui en a pris" (negative outcome) is "bien lui en a pris" (positive outcome), so I thought of "unluckily" and "unfortunately" because they can easily be turned into "luckily/fortunately" to indicate a positive outcome.


----------



## Franco-filly

I think "Disastrously" would sound stronger than "unfortunately", e.g "Disaster overtook him" "Disaster struck (him)"


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Many thanks everyone for your help !  I must however confess that I am not satisfied with any of the translations suggested (including mine ). Grand mal lui en a pris, literaly means : Great misfortune seized him because of that.... in a very elegant and concise manner. (En) for instance is not here for no reason, it means : ''from this''. In my opinion this expression can not be translated by 'unfortunately' or 'disastrously', French has other words to cover those.


----------



## AnnieF

Then maybe you should use "To his great misfortune" ... but I still prefer "unfortunately for him".


----------

